# OBD apps



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Had a search but seems not that much on here about using the OBD port to run an app on an iPhone.

Here's how you can do it.

Buy an ODB-WiFi dongle (don't get the bluetooth ones as iPhones/iPads can't talk to Bluetooth without jailbreaking and additional software).
This one seems to be ideal
EiioX WIFI WLAN OBD2 Code Reader Scanner for iPhone: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

You plug it into the OBD port, then find it's WiFi signal (this ones broadcasts CLKDevices) and connect. You then need to hit the arrow on the name and enter a Static IP address (192.168.0.2 is fine - just don't enter 192.168.0.10) and a netmask (255.255.255.0). For the technical you are just connecting to an AdHoc WiFi network without DHCP :blahblah:

Once done you can download apps like DashCmd or Harry's Lap Timer. For apps that don't autofind the connection (Harry's Lap Timer did, DashCmd didn't) then you just need to configure the details to be

IP Address:192.168.0.10
Port:35000

Once done, you get this










There is a bit of a noticeable lag between things like pressing the accelerator and the revs changing (about a second) but once the snow passes I'll flip to using my iPhone (which I stick down in front of the gear lever using one of those "no stick" silicon sticky pads) and get some data out of it.

The current draw of the wifi dongle seems to be around 0.06A, so you should be able to leave it running fine all the time, although if you aren't going to use it for more than a week I'd disconnect it.

I've tested
DashCmd - DashCommand - Palmer Performance Engineering, Inc.
Harry's Lap Timer - Welcome to Harry?s GPS LapTimer

Not tested yet
REV - DevToaster - Rev - iPhone app development, Great iPhone apps, and more
FuzzyCar - https://itunes.apple.com/en/app/fuzzycar/id327822395?mt=8

Have fun! Anyone that want's a more indepth guide to setting it up just shout and I'll take some better pictures of each of the steps.

J


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow nice... this would be perfect to create a GPS-based recorder on the iPhone. Video recording with data overlay from the OBD reader and GPS positioning data from phone.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice write up...cheers:thumbsup:

Would you say that the dash command software is worth the asking price functionality wise?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I bought DashCommand, and it's been pretty good. It's worth it IMO.


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

sw20GTS said:


> Wow nice... this would be perfect to create a GPS-based recorder on the iPhone. Video recording with data overlay from the OBD reader and GPS positioning data from phone.


Harry's Laptimer seems to do just that. Stick the iphone so it can see out the window and et. voila.

Features

J


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Stevie76 said:


> Would you say that the dash command software is worth the asking price functionality wise?


I wouldn't know.....


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I have the GoPoint BT1 OBD sender and Harry's laptimer but my readings are all mental.

Thought it was due to my Cobb tune. Anyone running Cobb+TCM had the same issues?


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Happy to test your setup on my Ecutek mate?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Cheers buddy.

I'll give you a bell later on this week, maybe sat/sun.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep, no worries. Look forward to it.


----------



## teshi (Jul 2, 2012)

How responsive is it over wifi? Im only using Bluetooth so be interested to see if there are difference via wifi.

Is aCarputer or Torque available on iOS? aCarputer gives you a GTR style OSD.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

I was wondering how you did this, thank you!!


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

teshi said:


> How responsive is it over wifi? Im only using Bluetooth so be interested to see if there are difference via wifi.
> Is aCarputer or Torque available on iOS? aCarputer gives you a GTR style OSD.
> [/IMG]


I'd say about a second delay. There really should be no difference between bluetooth and WiFi because they are both just shifting IP packets using a TCP/IP port.

aCarputer and Torque are Andriod only.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Joust said:


> Harry's Laptimer seems to do just that. Stick the iphone so it can see out the window and et. voila.
> 
> Features
> 
> J


Niiiiice  Can't wait to get my car back...


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Joust said:


> I'd say about a second delay. There really should be no difference between bluetooth and WiFi because they are both just shifting IP packets using a TCP/IP port.


Been playing more and it seems once settle the delay is probably about 0.2-0.4 of a second.

It seems to work nicely, and DashCmd has a nice graphical trace in 'racetrack' mode which I gave a little try out along the nice straight bit next to Polhill (Seven Diner)










It's instantaneous BHP and lb/ft calc gave me a peak (I guess it calculates 'at the wheel' by just integrating the actual acceleration) 433BHP and 532lb/ft.

Given it was snowing and settling - spot the lift midway along the trace (!) (green is no accel/deaccel through yellow to orange to red is high accel/deaccel) that'll do me


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Seems there are loads of GT-R alike DashCmd skins

Dashboards - DashXL.net










They run pig slow though on my iPhone 4, so will try on my iPad next.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

wow - thx for the info. Will use this on my GTR & CSL. :thumbsup:


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

digi said:


> wow - thx for the info. Will use this on my GTR & CSL. :thumbsup:


M3 CSL?!

You own 2 of my favourite cars if that is the case


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

can this clear error codes aswell, like the Cobb AP?

Edit : i meant does the Dashcommand software clear codes like the Cobb AP?


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

Eadon said:


> M3 CSL?!
> 
> You own 2 of my favourite cars if that is the case


thx. was going to sell the cecil, but recently put a sports exhaust on it and it sounds mega. can't seem to part with it, + prices seem to be rising. After the anniversary trip organized by csl register I guess their demand will be increased. GTR is more brutal and I love. Get a cecil, you will enjoy it. Plus its probably hit its low on price.


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

bhp said:


> can this clear error codes aswell, like the Cobb AP?
> 
> Edit : i meant does the Dashcommand software clear codes like the Cobb AP?


Alas, no idea. It should be able to do, but I've no error codes to clear.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

So anyone tried this on a tuned car yet? Really considering buying the dongle, iPad mount and the dash command software but don't want to go through all that and then find it does not work on a tuned car (I'm running Cobb).


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

No reason it shouldn't as it's just pulling the OBD sensor streams out.

The obvious point is that there is one OBD connector so it would be in place of the Cobb controller, but a splitter as well would solve that.

If you are near J4 of the M25 you are welcome to pop around and try mine.

J


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

You'd think that but my GoPoint BT1 goes crackers with my Cobb tune and TCM map. I did email Joe at Cobb but he never replied.

My guess is that its the TCM map at fault but I've never tested it.

Gutted tbh as I was hoping to run Harry's Laptimer with it.


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> You'd think that but my GoPoint BT1 goes crackers with my Cobb tune and TCM map. I did email Joe at Cobb but he never replied.
> My guess is that its the TCM map at fault but I've never tested it.
> Gutted tbh as I was hoping to run Harry's Laptimer with it.


that's pretty poor. Perhaps the BT1 is doing some translation, but the connector looks just like a buffer.

We're you using a Y cable to connect both? My only thought is that the Cobb is constantly jabberi away to the ECU and if you are using a Y cable then the BT1 will pick that up?

If you were does it do the same without the Cobb plugged in?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I don't use a y connector just plugged straight in. It works fine in my missus's Evoque but when I plug it into my R35, the rpms and gear indicator goes completely nuts.

I'm gonna try without the TCM map later and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Dude! Just pop around to mine and we'll try it


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Johnny.

I may get a chance over the next few days, depends upon the missus.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Worst case, I'll get my injections and head to yours?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Now that could be fun....


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Any excuse to hit "the bends"


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone tried this on a tuned car yet? Really interested in getting this setup to monitor things like A/F real time without having to log and check later.


----------



## DD31 (May 5, 2009)

Stevie76 said:


> Anyone tried this on a tuned car yet? Really interested in getting this setup to monitor things like A/F real time without having to log and check later.


Me too.


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Another thread revival here, but can anyone comment on how this is working?

I haven't tried Harry's lap timer yet but was reading that it now has a function to control GoPro. So using this set-up with a GoPro and maybe an external GPS it might be a good cost-effective solution for data logging and video overlay.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have this working in both my cars, Honda CRZ and GTR I'm sure i have some videos on youtube somewhere.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

looks good,

but I have to ask......... why do you need it?


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

perrin21 said:


> I have this working in both my cars, Honda CRZ and GTR I'm sure i have some videos on youtube somewhere.


Indeed looks good. What app are you using, and how have you got the iPad mounted?

Be great to see some videos.


----------

